# CA pending



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

as most of you know, i killed my car. so rather than buying a running 240sx, i was thinking i could buy one with a blown motor for around $300 and put in a CA18 for the same price as a running car. My dad all but okay'd it saying that before i satrt i need a plan and a secondary form of transportation. im working on the plan part now. Specific questions: if i have axcess to a engine lift and jack stands that will safely raise the car 12", do i need a car lift? I have no experience but i am working with 2 other people who have helped with swaps, how long should it take? Should i replace the clutch when i get the engine, or wait till it starts to slip? vague questions: Are there any things is should watchout for while doing the swap, kind of like last minute checks, make sure this is there, etc.? I am getting a clip, should there be any reasons that that you can forsee that would require me to go to an auto parts store? Do i need any specific tools besides the standard tool kit/ ratchet st(specialty tools such as a welder, etc.)? Because the car is not running, is there any way to check if the car will be in sound condition when it is running? thats all for now, i prolly think of some later.


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

I would recommend with any CA18DET clip or motorset that you buy a gasket replacement set from Nissan and replace all gaskets as your first task...most all CA's have leaking gaskets and get gross oil deposits around the valve covers etc... If you want a clean engine, do the gaskets. Clutch is next - resurface your flywheel and start off new with a clutch that you know is reliable. Look at your turbo...make sure it's clean, if not, take it off and clean it if you'd like (nothing better than a VERY clean swap)...pressure wash the engine, replace your belts (AC, PS, ALT)...and have fun with your new ride! Don't forget....oil change...drive 200-300 miles, do another oil change and get all the gunk out of that thing from sitting so long...replace tranny fluid, radiator fluid, etc.... :cheers:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

would i be able to order a gasket set for a CA18DE, from an old pulsar, or should i get the set forn the CA18det


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Engine gasket kit part numer: 10101-56E25 
just go to a nissan dealer and give them that number. they'll probably have to order it.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

good to know, thanks. now what about using the jackstands and use of specialty tools?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you shouldnt have any problems doing a swap if you can jack the car up enough to get under it and if you have a cherry picker. there isnt a whole lot you need to do under the car anyways. just disconnect some electrical stuff, and the driveshaft and tranny mount. air tools would help a lot tho. the driveshaft can be a bitch to get off.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i dont think its absolutely necessary to have a lift...just a hell of a lot easier..

air tools i would assume is a nessecity....torque wrench you could need, im not sure. we had to get a different torque wrench when we rebuilt my first KA.

do you have a hydraulic floor jack and jackstands or just like those"if you blow a tire" kind of jacks and stands
just remember to use your stands no matter what!...a guy in my town died a few months ago(i think in december) cause he crawled under his moms car to change her oil without jackstands.and dont forget, once you get your clip... :showpics:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

they are the stands that you roll the car up mini ramps that raise the car. i learned that when working under your car w/ jackstands, put your wheels under the car so that if it falls, the wheels stop it from killing you.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Kelso said:


> a guy in my town died a few months ago(i think in december) cause he crawled under his moms car to change her oil without jackstands.


Thats sad and crazy!


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

yea putting your wheels under it is a good idea too but do you plan on taking your wheels off every time you jack it up....i wouldnt....


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

it will stay up. and you dont need all the wheels, just 2


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

or just find 2 spares and lower the front wheels of your car onto those wheels.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

do i need a welder? i dont see any reason, but you never know.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

nah. there's no need for a welder. unless you want to weld some supports onto your frame rails or something. or make some braces. you could run some braces between the frame rails or in the front, where the AC shit is.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

> replace your belts (AC, PS, ALT)...


air conditioning, power steering, alternator, right? just making sure. what about the fans belts, or should that be okay? i think ac will go, dont think i need it. now thinking of a clutch. i want higher performance than stock, but dont want to spend more than $300/350 for a kit. suggestions?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

give me a few minutes and i'll find you a clutch.

EDIT: the only place that i could find isnt even in the US. you might want to talk to JustinMC over at NICO tho. but anyways, go to www.norrrisdesigns.com and click on S13 200sx for the vehicle. there's 3 different clutches, 2 within your price range. they are out of Europe somewhere tho.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

well u might wana talk to www.phase2motortrend.com, they are in irwindale and they might be able to get parts for the CA18. Thats the place where i get all my parts for my SR20. just go to their webpage and get their number. they should be able to help u out


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

nx pulsar, skyline, and 300zx has parts for the CA. check out those cars, and i think on the nx pulsar or whatever, i think it's nx pulsar, but it's in the years of 1988 or something for the parts. somebody correct me. forgot where it said it, but those cars have parts similiar to CA :hal:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

88 pulsar has mostly everything matching on it, however, the clutch will only be sufficient for a stock CA18DET. as for Phase2, they dont carry CA parts...yet anyways.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

but the belts i can get from an 88 pulsar, correct? at norris designs, the standard clutch is the only one in my price range(its all in pounds), but do you think that it will be sufficient. dont want more than 250hp for a few years, so it should be good.
billyjuan: check pm


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yeah, belts you can get from an 88 pulsar. i can get you the part numbers if you want them. and the clutch from norris designs will be sufficient.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

thats cool. now to find a car and clip, and convince the parents.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

what do you need to convince the parents of?


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

lol, sorry but that question is funny


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

unless it's their money, they can stick their thumbs in their asses.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

thats pretty much what i said(omit:thumbs in ass). they just dont want me to buy a car that has a salvage that nobody knows about and starts to fall apartat 70mph.i told them thats what carfax is for, but some people dont report things like that. they cant really do anything, so just looking for clip, car, and a place to do it.


----------

